# Happy Birthday Leeann 4/28



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great day and all your birthday wishes come true!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Leeann!*


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Leeann! arty:

Hope you have a wonderful and beautiful day!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Have a great birthday Leeann!!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday from me too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope you have the happiest Birthday ever!!!

Love, the 4 L's and 1 G


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Have a *Wonderful *Birthday!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday Dear LeeAnn,
Happy Birthday to you! :biggrin1::biggrin1:

Enjoy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::drum::juggle: Happy Birthday Leeann!:juggle::drum::clap2:

Hope you have a great day!:becky:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Leeann!!!!!!!!:juggle:arty: :juggle:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Leeann!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Leeann!

I hope you have a great day and hav fun! 

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone, can you believe I have to work today.. I just told my boss there should be a law against working on your B-Day, he agreed and then handed me the breakfast he brought in for me and said "Happy Birthday" I guess I have to stay now LOL


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthdaay Leeann!!!! I hope you have a great day today. I am sure the boys will give you lots of kisses today. The girls wanted to tell there Auntie that they cant wait to give you kisses this summer!!!!! Hugs to you!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Leeann!!!! Do the boys get to open your presents tonight? Hope you have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Have a great day, Leanne!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Leeann!* Hope you have a wonderful B-day at and after work. At least it sounds like you have a nice boss who cares about your empty stomach :biggrin1:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Leeann!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Leeann! April 28 is a very good day! 

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Leeann, Hav a Great Day


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Leeann!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hope you hava great day


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, it looks like April 28th is a popular day for birthdays. Have a very special day. At least, if you had to work, it was a nice way to get started.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Leann. Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!!!!*

Here are a dozen Roses for ya!!!! I hope you have a great day!!!eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hope you have a great birthday, Leeann!!! Are Riley and Monte giving you plenty of birthday lickies? Hope so. :biggrin1:


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Sending special birthday wishes from your two new friends: Holli and Zippy.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEEANN !!!
May all your wishes come true.*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Have a FABULOUS Birthday!!! Hope you get some yummilicious cake today!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope this year will be your best ever!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM GEORGIA"


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LEEANN!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oops! I missed it!  I hope it was wonderful! Did you get a new puppy?


----------

